

Ask HN: Where is the source file for the Paredit Cheatsheet? - michaelsbradley

I'm learning to program Clojure and Emacs Lisp, and mastering the ParEdit minor mode for Emacs goes with the territory.<p>There's a nice cheat sheet for ParEdit, which is easily found with a search for "paredit cheatsheet". However, it's downloadable only as a relatively low-resolution PNG file. To counter eye strain, I've been using "zoom in" while viewing it on my laptop, but the fonts look jagged as a result and I find that distracting.<p>Does anyone in the HN community have the source file or know where it can be located?<p>I'd like to generate a high resolution PDF which will look nice in full-screen mode on my laptop, and then make the source and PDF publicly accessible via GitHub.
======
michaelsbradley
Absent the source document, I tried blowing up the PNG with Photoshop, using
settings suited to enlarging a text-heavy graphic. I then saved it as a PDF:

[https://raw.github.com/michaelsbradleyjr/prelude/master/pers...](https://raw.github.com/michaelsbradleyjr/prelude/master/personal/cheatsheets/PareditCheatsheet-
letter.pdf)

It looks okay, certainly better than a zoom-in on the PNG file.

Another option would be to recreate the cheatsheet with Libre Office, or
InDesign, LaTex, etc. However, that would take more time and I'm hoping
someone has or has access to the source file and can share it.

------
drothlis
No idea sorry... the user who uploaded it to emacswiki didn't leave any
contact details. And it's not part of the paredit source repo:
<http://mumble.net/~campbell/emacs/paredit/>

:-(

